# is a dwarf angel in 14 gallon possible?



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wondering everyone's opinion on whether keeping a dwarf angel (coral beauty or flame) in a 14 gallon is acceptable? I have an issue with hair algae in my 14g. When i had a 30 I had a coral beauty that loved the algae, and kept it under control. I'm exhausted from constantly scrubbing the hair algae off the problem areas in the tank every day and am seeking a permanent solution. :-(
I am just not sure a dwarf angel would have enough space in a 14 gallon sized tank. Has anyone had success with dwarf angels in the size of environment? Or have and insights on this issue? I don't want to get one and have it be miserable and ultimately die.
Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I kept a Coral Beauty in a 10 gallon for about 1 year... eventually traded it into the FLS.

That being said, at this point in my fishkeeping life I would not make the same decision again. I feel that a 29 gallon to 38 gallon tank is as small as I would suggest for any fish with a specialized diet. Centropyge angels not only feed on algae, they graze constantly on copepods and amphipods. It is very difficult to have an adequate supply of these critters in a smaller sized tank.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, i have decided against it. As much as I would like to have a dwarf angel, I am going to wait until I have a much bigger tank. I once saw a video on youtube of a 3 gallon tank with a yellow tang and a hippo tang. It was disgusting.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

How about Pygmys such as African flameback??


----------

